# Planning permission required for a 2 storey extension on semidetached



## MBoyle (12 Aug 2012)

Do I need planning permission to build a two storey extension (around 10 foot) onto the side of a semi-detached house on a housing estate?  The proposed extension will include a garage conversion (I intend to convert the garage and extend it about 10 foot out the side of the house and build up to extend upstairs about 10 foot also). 

If planning permission is required is it likely to be difficult to get?  Are there any restrictions?

Can anyone give me a rough figure as to how much such a conversion/extension is likely to cost?

Just starting out on this project so all help gratefully received!

J


----------



## huskerdu (12 Aug 2012)

Jupiter said:


> Do I need planning permission to build a two storey extension (around 10 foot) onto the side of a semi-detached house on a housing estate?  The proposed extension will include a garage conversion (I intend to convert the garage and extend it about 10 foot out the side of the house and build up to extend upstairs about 10 foot also).
> 
> If planning permission is required is it likely to be difficult to get?  Are there any restrictions?
> 
> J


Yes. You can assume that you need planning permision for any extension unless there is a specific excemption.

I only know a little about it, but  AFAIK, it is to the side of the house,then it can be seen from the front, so it definitely needs PP.


----------



## kkelliher (13 Aug 2012)

You will need planning permission.

Also you might want to check with the local authority in respect to servies. Most people dont know but in alot of cases where someone has land at the side of thei property it may be as a result of a public main. You are generally not allowed build within 3m of a public main so if you are extending your garage make sure there is no main outside of it


----------



## MBoyle (13 Aug 2012)

I see.  Thanks guys!

I wonder what is the best way to approach it?  Probably get an Architect to come up with a plan initially?  Would the Architect apply for planning permission for me?  Is it easy enough to get planning permission for extensions like this???  And roughly what cost might it reach...

Thanks again, new to all this so trying to get my head around it!


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Aug 2012)

Jupiter said:


> I see.  Thanks guys!
> 
> I wonder what is the best way to approach it?...........  get an Architect





> Would the Architect apply for planning permission for me?


yes





> Is it easy enough to get planning permission for extensions like this???


the arch will tell you, we cant see your site/situation


> And roughly what cost might it reach...





Jupiter said:


> I wonder what is the best way to approach it?...........  get an Architect


----------

